# Cockapoo Dogs 101: Is a Cockapoo Right For You?



## PetGuide.com

What’s life like with a Cockapoo? A mix of a Cocker Spaniel and a Poodle, the Cockapoo is a sweet and loving companion. Ideal for houses in the suburbs and for urban condominiums, the Cockapoo fits into any family – just ask Stacy, the proud dog mom of Watson. They’re the perfect fit for each other, and we think you’ll agree once you watch this day in the life of a Cockapoo and his owner! 

Ww5g_c0pMGI​
~ Petguide.com


----------

